# rc-update irgendwie "kaputt"

## Treborius

irgendwie will rc-update keine services mehr adden

#rc-update show

```

autofs |      default

.

.

.                 

xdm |      default                 

```

beide services werden aber beim booten nicht gestartet ...

starte ich die services dann per hand, kommt auch keine warnung ala service is already started

kann mir das ganze irgendwie nicht erklären,

auch ein rc-update del ... mit anschliessendem rc-update add bringt keine abhilfe

----------

## aleph-muc

bekommst Du Meldungen, wenn Du die Dienste in der Konsole startest?

```

/etc/init.d/xdm start

```

----------

## Treborius

[quote="aleph-muc"]

bekommst Du Meldungen, wenn Du die Dienste in der Konsole startest?

[code]

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> starte ich die services dann per hand, kommt auch keine warnung ala service is already started
> 
> 

 

nö, ist alles so als wäre der service nie gestartet worden

habe auch rc_parallel abgeschaltet, ohne effekt

----------

## aleph-muc

Sorry, hab ich wohl überlesen.

Wie sieht die Prozessliste aus? Hast Du da Zombies drin?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Schau mal nach, ob die init-Skripte (/etc/init.d/autofs und /etc/init.d/xdm) einen Zeitstempel haben, der in der Zukunft liegt. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war das mal bei mir das Problem, weshalb ein Skript nicht ausgeführt wurde. Fixen könntest du das Problem in diesem Fall dann durch ein 

```
touch /etc/init.d/{autofs,xdm}
```

----------

